# Se puede dañar un Protoboard ?



## TheMentor (May 20, 2010)

Hola, hace poco empecé con electrónica, armé circuitos con 74LS444 L239B y ULN2003 trabajando siempre con el puerto paralelo.
Hace como un mes haciendo una prube con un L293B le mandé al protoboard 18V 2.5A de la alimentación de mi notebook y dejó de funcionar el chip al que culpé.

Hoy compre dos de esos chips nuevos y no logro hacer funcionar el circuito para que giren los motores, lo raro es que ningun circuito me está funcionando, hice un puente para ver si estaba conduciondo electricidad, incluso sin usar controladores prender 7 LEDs y todo bien, los LPT de las máquinas estan bien, pero ningún chip está funcionando ni los que compré hoy.

¿El protoboard se puede dañar?.

Gracias


----------



## sento87 (May 20, 2010)

Es raro que los contactos eléctricos de la protoboard se rompan


Desmontala y echa un ojo...

Yo calenté tanto un componente que se me derritió un poco..

Un saludo


----------



## TheMentor (May 20, 2010)

sento87 dijo:


> Es raro que los contactos eléctricos de la protoboard se rompan
> 
> Desmontala y echa un ojo...
> 
> ...


La verdad es que ya no sé por donde buscar la falla, ya descarté los puertos paralelos de las dos máquinas, funcionan bien, el protoboard tambien, las fuentes de alimentación también, lo único que se me ocurrió que puede ser trágico es que usé para el L293B LNM2003 una fuente de 12V para activar el chip en lugar de 5V. Fuera de eso son casi las 4 de la madrugada y sigo intentando 

Gracias !!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 20, 2010)

Me parece que la cagada ahi fue trabajar con tanta corriente (2,5A), hasta donde yo sabia los protos son para circuitos de baja potencia/corriente.

Para sacarte la duda, agarra 2 cables, y en la misma fila en los extremos donde deberia haber continuidad, anda probandolo con el tester, no creo que te tome mas de 10 min., asi te sacas la dudas.


----------



## TheMentor (May 20, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Me parece que la cagada ahi fue trabajar con tanta corriente (2,5A), hasta donde yo sabia los protos son para circuitos de baja potencia/corriente.
> 
> Para sacarte la duda, agarra 2 cables, y en la misma fila en los extremos donde deberia haber continuidad, anda probandolo con el tester, no creo que te tome mas de 10 min., asi te sacas la dudas.


El protoboard estaba funcionando bien, estaba armando las conexiones con dos L293B defectuosos, probe con otros dos que pensé que no funcionaban y todo está trabajando correctamente, mil disculpas y gracias.


----------



## malvinas3 (May 28, 2010)

el protoboard dudo que se pueda danar a menos que lo pongas bajo la rueda de un camion y ni asi creo pero lo que puede estar pasando es lo que me paso a mi bueno alguna de tantas primero verifica que al insertar los componenetes en el proto no se deslizen los contactos hacia abajo como me paso a mi esto generaria un falso contacto o ningun contacto, otra cosa puede ser que la boca de los contactos esten muy abiertas lo que generaria que no hiciera contactos con los componenetes y la otra cosa que me paso es que puede ser que se haya cortado la union de los contacos de energia por lo que es posible que al conectar los componenetes en esta linea no les llegue el siminostro o de energia positiva o masa ya que esta linea tiene los contactos unidos por una delgada union metalica facil de romper verifica estas cosas y si no solucionas nada compra uno nuevo que te librara de dolores de cabeza suerte


----------



## maton00 (May 28, 2010)

no creo que se destrocen con 2 amp , yo al mio le meto hasta 5 amperios 30 volts y no pasa nada, solo cuiden con el calor porque puede derretir el plastico de alrededor y hasta carbon se hace, lo que hace falsos contactos.
saludos


----------



## cliche (May 28, 2010)

amigo resisten perfectamente 220 VAC. y 5 a 8 (A)
 si tene sun problema. te aseguro que no es del protoboard.!!!


----------



## darez (May 28, 2010)

eso depende dela calidad de la protoboard  existen unas que al parecer son muy bonitas ala visual porque te traen en color rojo y azul las lineas + y - y traen numeritos y todo ese cuento, salen muy regulares  depues de varios usos las superficies se ensanchan y ya los cables no te van a hacer contacto como deverian
compra la wish sale muy buena 
salu2...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 28, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> no creo que se destrocen con 2 amp , yo al mio le meto hasta 5 amperios 30 volts y no pasa nada, solo cuiden con el calor porque puede derretir el plastico de alrededor y hasta carbon se hace, lo que hace falsos contactos.
> saludos



Yo pensaba que meterle mas de 1A al proto era igual derretirlo, supongo que tambien dependera de que proto hablamos.



> eso depende dela calidad de la protoboard existen unas que al parecer son muy bonitas ala visual porque te traen en color rojo y azul las lineas + y - y traen numeritos y todo ese cuento, salen muy regulares depues de varios usos las superficies se ensanchan y ya los cables no te van a hacer contacto como deverian
> compra la wish sale muy buena
> salu2...



Es lo que me pasa con mi proto de alta calidad


----------



## TheMentor (May 29, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo pensaba que meterle mas de 1A al proto era igual derretirlo, supongo que tambien dependera de que proto hablamos.
> 
> 
> 
> Es lo que me pasa con mi proto de alta calidad


El problema está solucionado, era una falla en un L293B que compre nuevo y estaba defectuoso, intenté con otro y todo bien, gracias por toda la info que ma pasaron.

Saludos.


The Mentor


----------



## Eduardo Ibarra (May 11, 2021)

Buenas, verán hoy estaba haciendo una práctica con un display de 7 segmentos en el que debes de conectar solamente las resistencias, yo las conecte al  positivo del proto para formar un número 2, use un cargador de laptop al que le corté la punta y las separé conecte una al positivo y otro al negativo lo cual funcionó sólo que no estaba conectado aún el cargador pero si logré prender el display y si formó el número 2.

Pero como no estaba conectado se apagó rápido y lento así que al momento de conectarlo funcionó correctamente pero el display no marcaba el número completo, ya uno de los profes nos había dicho que eso era normal en el display, desconecté el cargador y cuando quise quitar el display me quemé con las resistencias aquí es donde tengo mi duda, las resistencias que nosotros usamos para esta práctica son de 220Ω al quitarlas las medí con mi multímetro y seguían marcando el 220.

Mi duda es que yo creí que pudo haber sido la fuente de poder (El cargador) pero miré su lectura y es de 12 V con 0.45 A la verdad no es una intensidad tan grande como para dañarla, intenté hacer otras prácticas sencillas como encender un LED conecté todo correcto pero no funcionó, volví a hacer la práctica del display y tampoco prendió, que soluciones o causas creen ustedes ?


----------



## switchxxi (May 11, 2021)

Lo primero es que lo mas probable es que se hayan quemado los segmentos que estaban conectados para encenderse.

Según mis cálculos esas resistencias estaban disipando casi 1/2W (455mW) y casi seguro que usaste las comunes de1/4 W (250mW), no es de extrañar que estuvieran hirviendo.

Mas que memorizar un valor de resistencia para usar con los LED, deberías empezar a calcular las resistencias de acorde a lo que deben alimentar. Ahora queda en vos decirme porque esas pobres resistencias disipaban lo anterior y también porque es muy probable que los LED se hayan quemado. Haz los cálculos, no es mas que simple ley de Ohm y ley de Watt.

Tercero: Todo LED tiene polaridad, verifica que los estés conectando correctamente, ademas que el "cargador" que usas siga dando 12V a la salida.

Y por ultimo, no sigas conectando nada hasta hacer cálculos.

Yapa casi gratis: Para 12V usa resistencias de 1K, pero deberás decirme porque ese valor es mas adecuado... Haz los cálculos.


----------



## Eduardo Ibarra (May 12, 2021)

switchxxi dijo:


> Lo primero es que lo mas probable es que se hayan quemado los segmentos que estaban conectados para encenderse.
> 
> Según mis cálculos esas resistencias estaban disipando casi 1/2W (455mW) y casi seguro que usaste las comunes de1/4 W (250mW), no es de extrañar que estuvieran hirviendo.
> 
> ...


Buena explicación, lo de los cálculos enserio se me pasó ya que yo tenía sabido que con un cargador de laptop se podría encender pues con eso entendíamos los proyectos, primero hizo lo del display y cuando lo conecte fue cuando se proyecto el número en el display y luego cuando se apagó después se calentaron las resistencias las cuales ya habíamos usado en la práctica en la Uni después de eso quise hacer lo del LED pero allí ya no funcionaba y por cierto pues ya sabía todo sobre la polaridad igual gracias, probablemente fue por el cargador....pero en ese caso no sabría cuál usar, ahora, podría arreglar mi protoboard???


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 14, 2021)

Eduardo Ibarra dijo:


> podría arreglar mi protoboard???


Y que le sucede al protoboard??? Solo has comentado lo que sucedió con el display, las resistencias y el cargador... y que tiene que ver eso con el protoboard????


----------



## Eduardo Ibarra (May 17, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y que le sucede al protoboard??? Solo has comentado lo que sucedió con el display, las resistencias y el cargador... y que tiene que ver eso con el protoboard????


Que ya después de eso ya no me funcionan los circuitos, el proto ni se ve quemado o en mal estado, el voltaje total del cargador es de 12V que es lo que la proto soporta, está raro como comentaba con lo del display sólo se fundió y se calentaron las resistencias y luego de eso ya no le volvió a funcionar, trataré de calarlo con un circuito en Arduino aver que onda, de mientras que crees que podría ser?


----------



## chclau (May 17, 2021)

Eduardo Ibarra dijo:


> Que ya después de eso ya no me funcionan los circuitos, el proto ni se ve quemado o en mal estado, el voltaje total del cargador es de 12V que es lo que la proto soporta, está raro como comentaba con lo del display sólo se fundió y se calentaron las resistencias y luego de eso ya no le volvió a funcionar, trataré de calarlo con un circuito en Arduino aver que onda, de mientras que crees que podría ser?


Eduardo, la tensión no es lo único que hay que tomar en cuentar cuando se usa un protoboard, y en general, en todo circuito eléctrico. Los parámetros a tener en cuenta son tanto la tensión como la corriente. Si no tuviste cuidado e hiciste pasar mucha corriente por los contactos, se pueden haber dañado. Tienes que probar la continuidad en los contactos que estás tratando de usar para tus circuitos.


----------



## switchxxi (May 17, 2021)

Eduardo Ibarra dijo:


> Que ya después de eso ya no me funcionan los circuitos, el proto ni se ve quemado o en mal estado, el voltaje total del cargador es de 12V que es lo que la proto soporta



Empecemos por lo mas simple: ¿ A que llamas protoboard ? ¿ Fotos del mismo ?

Un protoboard, al menos el que yo conozco como protoboard, no es mas que un sistema de interconexión rápido. Simplificado: no son mas que "condutores".

Por lo que comentas suena a que el mismo posee fuente de alimentación integrada, regulador, o similar. Mas que nada porque un protoboard soporta mas que esos 12V.

Por lo anterior, suena mas a un problema con el regulador integrado o, quizá, externo como puede ser el popular que se añade al protoboard y permite tener 5v y 3,3v.


----------



## sergiot (May 17, 2021)

Con 19V conectas una resistencia de 220Ohms a un led?? que descance en paz...


----------



## Gasparv (May 17, 2021)

Parece que se le olvidó leer las características del display, la corriente máxima por segmento, que dará el valor de la resistencia limitadora. Es sorprendente, los libros de electrónica empiezan con la Ley de Ohm, pero parece que alguien se lo salta y nadie lee los 'data sheets'.
Otra confusión muy común es sobre la corriente de una fuente de tensión. No indica nada, salvo el límite DE LA FUENTE, nada que ver con el consumo del circuito. ¡En fin!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 17, 2021)

Yo recuerdo a mis compañeros decir compuertas a todo circuito integrado así que no es de extrañar.


----------



## el_patriarca (May 17, 2021)

Cada contacto del protoboard se asemeja a los contactos de los enchufes, pero en diminuto. Un problema que podrían presentar (a mí me ha pasado) es que se abran, debido a una patita muy ancha. En ese caso no se lograría una conexión eléctrica, o esta sería poco confiable.

Ese problema sí es posible de que ocurra. Estropearse por la tensión aplicada, lo dudo mucho. Estoy seguro sin mirar hojas de datos que los contactos del protoboard soportan hasta cientos de voltios.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Estoy seguro sin mirar hojas de datos que los contactos del protoboard soportan hasta cientos de voltios.


Yo los usaba cuando estudiaba para prototipar dimmers y cosas con TRIACS a 220V con lámparas de 150W....y nunca les sucedió nada.


----------

